# Right now I hate my life



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

My 18 yr old daughter thinks it's ok to yell at me, then blames ME for yelling at her first!!! I'm sick of her constantly having her best friend round at our house. And I'm fed up of being a doormat and having to always drive to and from the bus stop to pick her up (a mile away) She uses my car a lot, has a hectic social life, is very popular with her friends, yet does ****** all when it comes to school work.

I've been way too soft on her over the years, she's a good kid really, but I am just fed up of being taken advantage of. It's too late to "discipline" her now she's an adult, so I've only got myself to blame. 

The best friends parents wont welcome anyone back to theirs. So it's like my daughter has a siamese twin all the time.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh how I can relate so completely to this! My DD is 18 as well.
Geez, the yelling matches we had, especially the last few years prior to her turning the magic 18 (I call it that because her dad was always telling her that she could what she wanted when she turned 18.)

Simply crossing the threshold to enter her room would result in a high decibel rant that started with "what are you doin' in my room?"

It got worse when STBXH relocated himself to OW's residence in another state and she witnessed my devastation that ensued. Things really went downhill after that.

But the good news is that over the last 4 months, she began working 2 PT jobs among other things. She has written me several beautiful letters and poems expressing her introspection, regrets at not spending enough time with me, and has become Mom's number 1 cheerleader.

Can't really offer sage advice, only share my experiences. BTW, her brother (24) has blossomed beautifully into a great husband and now father as he has a nearly 2 month old daughter himself.

My kids have seen and been through a lot, mostly due to my health and what has transpired between their dad and me.

I send my wishes for the best for you in this time.


----------



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you for your quick reply. What's STBXH?

I wrote in a moment of anger. I'm glad to say the anger in our house tends to be short lived. So now daughter has gone off on her night out and we are friends again. I couldn't let her go off on a bad note. She's a lovely girl and very friendly and sociable. She has two part time jobs and is hoping to go to Uni.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

DameEdna said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. What's STBXH?
> 
> I wrote in a moment of anger. I'm glad to say the anger in our house tends to be short lived. So now daughter has gone off on her night out and we are friends again. I couldn't let her go off on a bad note. She's a lovely girl and very friendly and sociable. She has two part time jobs and is hoping to go to Uni.


STBXH= soon to ex husband
(also as Lieceratops in my posts. Nicknames seem to be a hobby of mine.)

Hey, we mom's have those moments, beit anger or frustration. Of the last 25 years I know that my kids will never be put in the "regret" column, ever!


----------

